# Hi from España



## soloartwork (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi, I’ve only just stumbled on this forum via Christian Henson’s VLOG, which I love.
I would describe myself as an enthusiastic hobbiest who loves to learn. I love music, all genres but admit to being a novice. Played trombone and then double B flat bass in the Sheffield Youth orchestra in the 70’s ( only because I was the only one who could reach the mouthpiece, even sitting on an 18 inch high pile of music theory books!
I own a baby grand, an alto sax, ukelele and a clarinet and unsuccessfully ‘tinkle’ on them all.
During a pretty dismal winter in southern Spain I decided to pick up the mantle again, did a couple of music theory courses and invested in Logic Pro X, Ableton live 10 suite, NI Komplete Ultimate and Albion 1 plus a couple of othe libraries and a midi keyboard. I’m having an absolute ball. Spending hours just making nice noises ( as opposed to music).
I want to learn and have spent countless hours on YouTube making the most of some pretty awesome resources. (Spitfire, Christian Henson, Music Tech Guy, Daniel James, Manchester Music, Ashton Gleckman, Alex Moukala to name but a few). If you can recommend anything else, please let me know.
Please forgive me if I ask a stupid question. In this arena for me, every day is a school day. But that’s not a bad thing, is it?


----------



## Isaias Garcia (Jul 21, 2018)

soloartwork said:


> Hi, I’ve only just stumbled on this forum via Christian Henson’s VLOG, which I love.
> I would describe myself as an enthusiastic hobbiest who loves to learn. I love music, all genres but admit to being a novice. Played trombone and then double B flat bass in the Sheffield Youth orchestra in the 70’s ( only because I was the only one who could reach the mouthpiece, even sitting on an 18 inch high pile of music theory books!
> I own a baby grand, an alto sax, ukelele and a clarinet and unsuccessfully ‘tinkle’ on them all.
> During a pretty dismal winter in southern Spain I decided to pick up the mantle again, did a couple of music theory courses and invested in Logic Pro X, Ableton live 10 suite, NI Komplete Ultimate and Albion 1 plus a couple of othe libraries and a midi keyboard. I’m having an absolute ball. Spending hours just making nice noises ( as opposed to music).
> ...



You can check out Evenant Online. Over 100 articles and 6 online courses. =)
www.evenant.com/music


----------

